# SX OS where to buy



## diyrt (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi guys I am planning to buy the SX os so I need to ask where I should get it ?

Does any retailer support prepaid cards I talked to 3ds flashcards but they don't

And suggest a retailer where I can get my code fastest.

Thanks


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Jun 22, 2018)

Here you find the resellers
Also take a look at the reviews of other users in the switch section.


----------



## diyrt (Jun 22, 2018)

i know that but i dont know if any of them support prepaid card


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Jun 22, 2018)

diyrt said:


> i know that but i dont know if any of them support prepaid card


You can check on the reseller website which payment methods they offer.


----------



## diyrt (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks for your help


----------



## SodaSoba (Jun 22, 2018)

Have a look around the forum some people are posting about certain sites being slow, others with crappy security... Just read about before you buy, because it's a code it doesn't necessarily matter where you buy it from


----------



## thenightflyer (Jun 22, 2018)

I can suggest you to buy from resellers/shop that accept Paypal...


----------



## annson24 (Jun 22, 2018)

Maybe the correct question is, "what is the best site to purchase one? The safest and quickest to respond."

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## salvatore (Jun 22, 2018)

annson24 said:


> Maybe the correct question is, "what is the best site to purchase one? The safest and quickest to respond."
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


just buy from https://www.miii.it/home/211-xecuter-sx-os-preordine.html

after same second i have had the key


----------



## maxpelle (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi, Salvatore.

Are they well referenced?
I've just bought an Sx Pro from their website, in preorder, and i'm from Italy too.


----------



## salvatore (Jun 22, 2018)

i have buy from there and after only same minute i have had the key


----------



## vhero (Jun 22, 2018)

Online trends seem to be the fastest who actually have stock..


----------



## diyrt (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks for your response guys but I just signed up for PayPal and will buy from 3ds falshcard 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## quot1990 (Jun 28, 2018)

miii.it it's the best to buy SX OS Key


----------



## Straw (Jun 28, 2018)

online trends it only took 1hr+ then i got my key.


----------



## Dennis3007 (Jun 29, 2018)

quot1990 said:


> miii.it it's the best to buy SX OS Key



Thnx! 
I'm also get the serial in 10 Min. after pay by paypal!


----------



## JonoX (Jun 30, 2018)

appledrunk.net will get you the code within minutes of payment.


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 30, 2018)

seems like different places are having different luck.  I ordered from online-trends and 8 hours later, I ordered from modchipsdirect.  I got my key from modchipsdirect in just a few hours and cancelled the online-trends order.


----------



## BIGdoubleD (Dec 6, 2018)

annson24 said:


> Maybe the correct question is, "what is the best site to purchase one? The safest and quickest to respond."
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


First,choose the sites with https，some of them provie OS license in 5 minutes via online chat ,so ask what you need before you pay for the payment. check here


----------



## larrypretty (Dec 7, 2018)

PM me if you are willing to get SX OS code via Paypal, I'm about to give help.


----------



## quot1990 (Dec 11, 2018)

I to buy on this site, code sent immediately https://selly.gg/u/SXStrore


----------



## larrypretty (Dec 12, 2018)

Which TX reseller is responsible for the selly link? It's better for you to confirm its origin then to share it online, I know a selly link too, not with that SX OS description, but it's from a TX seller 3dsflashcard.cc, got it from their Discord server.


----------



## BIGdoubleD (Dec 18, 2018)

if you wanna buy sx pro or anything need transport, you should make purchase before Friday (21/12).Many companies will have a holiday of about a week at Christmas, which will bring the package delivery extension, complete the order as soon as possible, I recommend txswitch.com,they have warehouse at US,will give a fast ship and i always get my os license in 5 minutes via online chat even whatsapp can do purchase.


----------



## larrypretty (Dec 18, 2018)

Yeah, that's way I ordered the SX Gear in this week, a part of Christmas Gift to my Son with 100% Delivery before the Holiday, now already receive the shipping notice  https://imgur.com/vtfDhcz






 from Mod3dscard (the seller's default shipping in USA is USPS, but you can email them to change it to Fedex, much more expensive, but very fast shipment).


----------



## quot1990 (Jan 8, 2019)

https://selly.gg/u/SXStrore best site, sending automatic code after payment.


----------



## midstor (Feb 4, 2019)

diyrt said:


> Hi guys I am planning to buy the SX os so I need to ask where I should get it ?
> 
> Does any retailer support prepaid cards I talked to 3ds flashcards but they don't
> 
> ...


3ds-flashcard.com or mod3dscard.com


----------



## Sheeeld234 (Apr 8, 2019)

*SX OS 26.5usd *
http://www.digimartz.com/Xecuter-SX-OS-Software-License-for-Nintendo-Switch_p1347.html


----------



## Poh (Mar 15, 2020)

Highly recommended txswitch ,fast response and send out within 5min if chat with the admin.bought many code from there is no issue at all


----------

